# cotton like fungus on driftwood



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey guys i have recently bought some driftwood and just noticed yesterday that it is growing some kind of white cotton like fungus. I read that plecos love eating this so tried putting one in there hoping the spilo would leave him alone. Unfortunately the pleco been hiding all the time due to how relentless my spilo is in tracking him down. Is there any medication or anything that would get rid of this?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Did you clean it first?

By boiling it?


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

Always boil and soak drift before hand if you haven't. Can introduce some nasty things into you tank : ( I too have seen this fungus when I first started but I took it out right away to be safe. Better to be safe than sorry.

Also you'll wanna keep soaking it to help get all the "brown" out of the new drift. If not you're tank water will turn brown from it. Boiling it and soaking it in warm water seems to do the trick well. Be sure to change the water as it turns.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

this happens even if the drift wood is clean. Just clean it off it will not hurt anything and will go away sooner of later.


----------

